
SObjectizer-5.5.19 is out - eao197
https://sourceforge.net/p/sobjectizer/news/2017/05/sobjectizer-v5519-released/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
eao197
Thanks for the reference. I think it's a slightly late. We have already posted
several announces here in last 2 years.

~~~
brudgers
It looks like SOjectizer has never received much attention. If you're in
doubt, it might make sense to email the moderators and ask.

